# Problème affichage e-mails sur Mail



## Natsmad (5 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'écris ici pour un problème auquel je n'arrive pas à trouver de solution et qui est apparu avec l'installation de Mountain Lion. J'ai cherché un certain temps sur votre forum et n'ai pas l'impression que ce problème ait déjà été décrit (si c'est le cas, désolé).

Le logiciel Mail reçoit les mails (qui s'affichent sur l'écran quand je les reçois, en haut à droite), envoie les mails sans soucis mais ne veut pas me les montrer : lorsque j'ouvre le logiciel et clique sur boîte de réception, la barre où les mails devraient s'afficher reste vide. Parfois les mails sont là, parfois ils n'y sont pas, quand je passe de la boite d'envoi à celle de réception, ils disparaissent ou reviennent...
Une petite capture d'écran pour illustrer :





Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a une idée concernant ce problème.

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Natsmad (8 Novembre 2012)

Personne n'a une idée ?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Novembre 2012)

Essaye de "_Reconstruire_" (probablement dans le menu BAL de Mail).


----------



## Natsmad (9 Novembre 2012)

Merci de ta réponse ! En plus, venant d'un compatriote nancéien 

J'ai essayé de reconstruire et également de supprimer mon compte puis de le remettre, rien n'y fait.

C'est étrange je n'avais jamais eu ce genre de problème avant Mountain Lion et là, cela m'empêche totalement d'utiliser mail...


----------



## Sly54 (9 Novembre 2012)

Natsmad a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse ! En plus, venant d'un compatriote nancéien




Sans aucune garantie : dans *ta* bibliothèque / Mail / v2 / MailData / déplace sur le bureau le fichier _Envelope Index_ et relance Mail


----------



## Natsmad (10 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé cette technique, cela a importé les mails, mais je ne les vois toujours pas, par contre, lorsque je vérifie l'activité de mail, elle est bloquée sur cette fenêtre depuis plusieurs heures 





Merci encore,


----------



## Natsmad (11 Novembre 2012)

En fait, j'ai l'impression que j'ai trouvé une solution grâce à ton conseil.
J'ai carrément enlevé l'ensemble du dossier V2 de ma bibliothèque et j'ai relancé mail.

Depuis, je vois mes mails comme d'habitude dans ma boîte mail, l'application par contre est toujours en pleine activité (depuis plus de 48 heures) pour télécharger mes mails stockés (je ne savais pas que c'était aussi long mais soit !)

Merci beaucoup,


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2012)

De rien et tant mieux si ton problème se résoud


----------

